# Conditioning outside of BJJ class



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

Or judoka, wrestlers, somboists, freestyle grapplers, etc...

It seems like most of us out there take class 2 or 3x a week.  There are the lucky few who take more, and some probably have to make do with less.  For me, who trains 2x a week, at least some conditioning has to be done outside of the training hall, because I am not training frquently enough in grappling to use that as my only conditioning.  For those of you in the same position, what do you do?  Lift weights, run, do bodyweight drills, etc.?  Let's learn from each other - please share your conditioning program below, and try to go into as much detail as possible:

I'll go first.

Strength: I lift weights twice a week (upper body/lower body split).  Currently I'm focusing on moderate weight, high rep training - about 3 sets of 12-15 reps for upper body, 3 sets of 20-25 for lower, and using basic compound lifts (bench, rows, mil presses, deadlifts, curls, squats, calf raises, and lunges).  I try to schedule it where I don't strength train and grapple on the same day, but it happens sometimes.  

Cardio: I hit the bag at least twice a week, for at least 20 minutes, concentrating on basic boxing strikes and some basic kicks, and trying to keep my heart rate up.  I try to ride the bike at least twice a week, depending on the weather.  I hate to run, but will be starting again eventually, as you really can't beat it for building endurance.  

Flexibility: I stretch every day for at least 10 minutes, and also for a few minutes before and after weight training sessions.  Except for the stretching, I do not train on Sunday, other than that, I'm doing something basically every day.

I'd be especially interested in any solo training you guys do that you feel directly relates to grappling skills.


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2003)

I have recently changed my weight routine.  The one I'm doing now consists of supersetting, with no rest in between the exercises.  I'll warm up for about 5 min.  Start off with abs/legs.  Next is chest/back, and finally biceps/shoulders.  1 exercise per body part, with little to no rest in between.  I"m usually done in about 20min.  Its not really designed for huge strength gains, but more for muscle endurance and cardio.

The remainder of my cardio comes from my BJJ class.

I usually stretch before and after the workouts.

Mike


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

MJS -

Very cool.  Do you feel the circuit training has helped your stamina?  How many sets and reps do you do?


----------



## MJS (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *MJS -
> 
> Very cool.  Do you feel the circuit training has helped your stamina?  How many sets and reps do you do? *



I'll do 3 sets and anywhere from 8-12 reps.  Usually by the 2nd set, you can already feel the fatigue setting in.  As for the stamina, yes, it definately helps.  After one workout I did an extra 10min of cardio.  Usually its something light, like walking on the treadmill or the bike.  I usually dont do anything after due to the fact that I'm drained after the workout.


Mike


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

Very nice.  It would be great to combine the strength and the cardio, because then I could spend less time in the gym.  I'll have to give it a try.  Right now it takes me about an hour - I'd love to get down to half that, or at least 45 minutes.


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Very nice.  It would be great to combine the strength and the cardio, because then I could spend less time in the gym.  I'll have to give it a try.  Right now it takes me about an hour - I'd love to get down to half that, or at least 45 minutes. *



Definately!  My old workout would take anywhere from 1- 1 1/2 hrs. and then I'd do another 15-20min of cardio, and then stretch.

Mike


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

MJS -

How many times a week do you do your weight routine?  From what you wrote it sounds like a full body routine, but do you split it at all?


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll go 2-3 times a week.  Due to the fact that you're using lighter weights for this workout, it could be something that is done everyday if you wanted to.

As for splitting, no, I'm doing the full body.  I'll do abs/squats.  Actually the squats are the hindu squats that Matt Furey talks about in his book.  Next is chest/back.  I'll do flat bench and seated rows.  After that is shoulders/bis.  I'll do the standard dumbell press and then curls.  After that I'll end off with some back extensions for the lower back.

I'm done in about 20 min.  There has been times when I've done another 10-15 min of cardio, but if you keep up a good pace with the workout, you wont need to do it.  The cardio afterwards usually consists of one of the following-- bike, stairmaster, or treadmill (walking)

Mike


----------



## pknox (Sep 16, 2003)

That seems like an excellent approach.  You've inspired me -- I've got to see if I can cut down to close to 20 minutes - it would be great to have more time.  You get your weights AND cardio done in 1/2 the time it takes me to do weights!

BTW, those hindu squats are killer.  I never would have thought so until I tried them.  The first time I was doing it in a class, as the guy I was training with was really into Furey's stuff.  I did 3 sets of 30, and thought, "no problem -- lets keep going."  He told me that holding off would probably be the smart way to go.  Uh huh.  I was a little tight afterwards, but no biggie.  The next day I woke up and couldn't believe it.  I walked like a rodeo cowboy for about a week.


----------



## Old Tiger (Sep 16, 2003)

Pknox,
If you really want to get in cardiovascualr condition and if your focus is primarily grappling, there is no better program than Tony Cecchine's "Lucky13" video. It is a non stop 55 minute cardio plyometric routine consisting of 13 specific exercises, in specific order.  There is NO other workout as intense and hard core as this. I would recommend you go to www.catchwrestle.com and consider the "Lucky 13 Primer CD". It is an audio CD in which he talks you through a 30 minute routine geared toward getting you in shape to tackle the "Lucky 13" Video.  Tony will teach you that your body is capable of more than your mind will normally allow. Check it out.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

The local wrestling coach offers a "combat conditioning" program (mostly running).


----------



## pknox (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catchevangelist _
> *Pknox,
> If you really want to get in cardiovascualr condition and if your focus is primarily grappling, there is no better program than Tony Cecchine's "Lucky13" video. It is a non stop 55 minute cardio plyometric routine consisting of 13 specific exercises, in specific order.  There is NO other workout as intense and hard core as this. I would recommend you go to www.catchwrestle.com and consider the "Lucky 13 Primer CD". It is an audio CD in which he talks you through a 30 minute routine geared toward getting you in shape to tackle the "Lucky 13" Video.  Tony will teach you that your body is capable of more than your mind will normally allow. Check it out. *



Thanks!  It looks pretty interesting.  The idea of combining conditioning and skill work together to save time is a good one.


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *That seems like an excellent approach.  You've inspired me -- I've got to see if I can cut down to close to 20 minutes - it would be great to have more time.  You get your weights AND cardio done in 1/2 the time it takes me to do weights!
> 
> BTW, those hindu squats are killer.  I never would have thought so until I tried them.  The first time I was doing it in a class, as the guy I was training with was really into Furey's stuff.  I did 3 sets of 30, and thought, "no problem -- lets keep going."  He told me that holding off would probably be the smart way to go.  Uh huh.  I was a little tight afterwards, but no biggie.  The next day I woke up and couldn't believe it.  I walked like a rodeo cowboy for about a week.  *



Glad that you like the workout!  Yeah, the squats are definatley a killer!  Like you said, you wouldnt think so by looking at them, but after doing them, you definately get a new idea as to what they are like.  

As for the cardio, that has always been something that I need improvement on.  By the time I finished my old workout, I was too tired to bother, but with this new workout, I'm getting both in half the time.  

If you try it, let me know how it works for you!

Mike


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Sep 17, 2003)

I have to agree with Catchevangelist, "Lucky 13" is the an incredible Cardio video designed to give you a full gas tank for grappling. This video/DVD is hardcore and not for the faint of heart 

http://www.lucky13tape.com


----------



## eric (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd definity like to check out the catch wrestling tape. I'm looking for a grappling specific video that will increase my cardio and strenght stamina towards competition level. Right now I do sprints and isometric push-ups etc.. but it all feels a bit hap hazard. Any suggestions? 
Also - I feel real worn out the day after a hard training night at BJJ class. I am 140 lbs and the closest person to me is like 165 going up to 240lbs. I'm not recovering as fast as I'd like. I use as much technique as a blue belt can but I still require a lot of gas- ya know. Any suggestions there?


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 17, 2004)

www.crossfit.com


----------



## Bake (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric _
> *Also - I feel real worn out the day after a hard training night at BJJ class. I am 140 lbs and the closest person to me is like 165 going up to 240lbs. I'm not recovering as fast as I'd like. I use as much technique as a blue belt can but I still require a lot of gas- ya know. Any suggestions there? *



Eric,

I think what is missing from your diet is nicotine; I would start smoking about a pack a day immediately.  Also, I would say that you are deficient in rest, and foods high in fat.  To fix this, start taking it easy - spend each night in front of the TV, eating a couple of double whoppers with cheese (with super-sized fries).

Let's try this new routine for a few months then re-evaluate.

- John (who regularly gets his butt kicked by Eric)


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 25, 2004)

Weight training in general is diferant dependig on differant body types but for running I have 2 treadmills. I don't run fast, I run long. I run 5 miles minimum unless for some reason I've haven't done cardio for a while.

I run 5mph for 1 hour. I first stretch my legs lightly and walk about 2 minutes at 3mph and then bump it to 5mph and go 1 hour. Theres my first 5 miles.

I cool down at 3 to 3.5mph for 30 minutes doing a combination of walking, side straddles with both right lead and left lead and running backwards. I start with the walk and them go to a side straddle and then a walk and then the "other" side straddle and then a walk and run backwards and then walk and repeat until finished 30 minutes. 

Usually each of the cool down transitions are a couple of minutes each. By the finish of an hour and half I will have at least 7 miles completed.


----------



## pknox (Jan 25, 2004)

How many days a week do you run?


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 25, 2004)

For my body type which is on the light side, 3 days a week (which is almost every other day) is perfect to stay in shape without dropping much body weight.

If I have an arm injury limiting my martial arts, I'll run monday thru Friday and rest on the weekend. This is when I peak in my cardio phase. Once I accidently set my treadmill wrong and I ran 9 miles without slowing down before I realized that I set it wrong. For me 5mph is a perfect pace for distance.

I used to run faster but I'd always have to stop way sooner. Everybody that I've suggested slowing down they're pace have found that they are able to run longer. The trick is finding the right pace that isn't to slow and just fast enough to get results.

The trade off for running 5 days a week combined with the arm injury (preventing me from lifting) is a drop in body weight.

:asian:


----------

